# Fast(ish) petrol estate cars.



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Due to a change in circumstances we need to swap our diesel estate for a petrol version so as we don't suffer with the egr and dpf issues that seem to plague modern diesel cars. 

We have a couple of options....

1, sell our car and pay off the loan and buy an older estate car with the rest of the money (about 5k)

2, sell our car and buy something similarly priced (about 9.5k) 

3, sell our car and pay off the loan and buy brand new. 

We are only doing very short journeys of around 5 miles per day and longer at the weekend but also need a big car for when we travel south to the midlands 4 or 5 times a year. 


What are the best cars to look at with each of my options.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Why don't you get the dpf removed and egr blanked?

Surly that's a lot less hassle than selling and buying another car??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rs4 lol


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

What car do you have at the moment? and does the new car need to be of the same size or bigger?

Are we talking something along the lines of a 330i Touring or 530i Touring?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

We currently have a 2011 mondeo titanium x sport 2.2 tdci and I believe that no one has done a egr and dpf remove on this yet. Plus the fact that I'm not that impressed with the mpg you get out of it either. Some of the newer petrol engine cars are just as good. 

I had considered a Mazda 3 mps and then hiring an estate car when we needed to.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Haven't we ran through all this same advice a number of times with the last few cars you've bought? 

Didn't you get rid of the petrol Ford Galaxy to get a diesel as the petrol didn't return the economy suggested? 

Most cars will fall below the suggested figures, but if it's always a mile out and you're getting much less than other people, you've got to look at what factors are hitting you. It's either your driving, where you drive or something not right the car.

Why are you suddenly worried about DPFs and EGRs when it was pointed out in the last threads? 

Please don't take the advice to get rid of them. If you buy a diesel you should accept the many drawbacks there are. 

If you're worried about economy, don't buy a fast anything. Nothing goes fast and returns good economy. The Mazda 3 MPS is thirsty on petrol. 

I wouldn't buy a car that didn't suit my needs. I remember the threads about needing a big car and hiring cars on a regular basis will soon get annoying and expensive.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the sound advice Kerr.

Whats happened to our circumstances is that the wife has managed to get a job now and its to far to walk so she is using the mondeo to do this 2 mile trip to work and back and the car isnt even getting warm.

Ive already started to notice that the car is trying to regen a lot more frequent than before and as such the mpg is taking a battering ... its down to 35mpg at the moment.

Also we havent really got on with this car for some reason, wife has never been happy with it to be honest?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry, 2 miles is too far to walk?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, given your concerns & with that tiny journey every day you want as small an engine as possible which will get up to temp quicker than a large capacity engine.

Focus 1.0T Ecoboost estate comes to mind?:driver:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

If it were me £5-6k would buy
V50 T5
V70 2.5T or T6
Passat estate 3.2 or 2.0T
BMW E61 5 series (525, 530 and 545 all options)
Audi A6 avant 2.0T
Alfa 159 Sportwagon 2.2 or 3.2 JTS

£9-10k would buy
Audi S4 avant
Audi S6 avant
Mercedes C200K (W204) estate 
BMW 335i touring
Insignia 2.8T estate
Passat R36 estate

New would buy
Mazda 6 2.0 Skyactiv
Volvo V60 T5 (make sure it's the new VEA engine)

Something along those line if you want something quick ish.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Sorry, 2 miles is too far to walk?


Not normally no but when she has to drop our kids off at school for 09:00 and then be at her job at 09:15 then it is yes !!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

renton said:


> Not normally no but when she has to drop our kids off at school for 09:00 and then be at her job at 09:15 then it is yes !!


Can they walk to school? Guess if not most cars are still not sensible for that kind of driving, presumably an electric car would be best.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Can they walk to school? Guess if not most cars are still not sensible for that kind of driving, presumably an electric car would be best.


They are 8 and 10 and I wouldnt want them to walk to school on thier own.

An electric car isnt suitable really.

plus I still want a bit of power for when I get chance to drive on my own !!:driver:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

renton said:


> They are 8 and 10 and I wouldnt want them to walk to school on thier own.
> 
> An electric car isnt suitable really.
> 
> plus I still want a bit of power for when I get chance to drive on my own !!:driver:


I don't think a bit of power and a car that does 4 miles most days go hand in hand.

2 cars maybe, but 1, I don't see it, you're going to be hammering it.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

2 miles I would be buying her a push bike . 

Some times I do wonder why I'm single lol


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I personally would look at something along the lines of a Volvo V50 or V70 as above....depending on your budget you could get a V60 Polestar! (T6) Loads on auto trader with up to 15k off list price with a handful of miles on the clock!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

can the kids not get dropped off earlier at school or even round a friends who go in also either that or could she start work a little a later cant help but think nail this issue and your laughing


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

For her commute you could get a cheap runaround for a grand or two and keep the derv for long journeys.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I make my missus catch the bus to work when I'm off instead of driving her. Will have to soon with a new car coming (thread soon)
She needs to start her own lessons being the reason.

I'd personally look at two cars, corsa, first etc etc for her commute and then something else for you, defo not be looking for a fast ish car if running costs are still an issue, no such thing as mpg is there as you will no drive it sensibly
She can foot the bill for any issues with it to


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Octavia VRS Estate 2.0TFSi

Will return 30mpg even with short journeys.

Can be made to go fast for not a lot. They go ok as standard.

Not many issues with the engine, on the facelift they are chain driven and some had issues with chains letting go early in their life.

Cheap, huge huge boots and cheap insurance.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

If my mrs needed a car, I'd be on Auto trader with £100 looking for a 950cc MK2 Fiesta.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mk2 fiesta for £100 ... I'll have 2 

I don't find the 330i very fast, I'd be looking at something small and then hiring something for the weekend, the wife is off to Cardiff next weekend from Friday to Monday a bmw 320d auto from thrifty is £105, a 520d is £112. 

If you want a big fast estate then Saab 9-5 estate is the way to go.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I had thought about a second car but its not so much buying one it's the tax, insurance and basically running one we don't want to do. 

I commute by pushbike in all weather's so we don't need two cars either. 

At this point I'm swaying towards something nearly new like an Octavia or the focus st estate. 

Is there any others I should look at. ?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

So, what, you're going to get a car with a turbo which will never get a chance to warm up?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I went with an e61 525i. The BMW touring. 

I was looking at a derv but started to look at common problems and e potential failure cost was far more expensive than the cost of putting in a bit more petrol. The 525i engines a lovely engine. It's not fast but makes up for it in silky smoothness. Mines a manual too which is rare and the gearbox works well with the engine. I used to think it was slow but I had come from a 400bhp car. Now it seems to be ok and pretty good on the motorway. I think my issues were the previous car being silly fast and the fact it had a lazy v8 and didn't need revs. The 525i engine does shift if you Rev it as does the 30i. 

I keep thinking about selling mine to buy another mx5 (those things are addictive) but just keep thinking how reliable, practical and comfortable the 525i is. Overall, very impressed with the car. I tried a ford mondeo estate of the same era and it was really cheap and tinny compared to the BMW. The interior finish was far superior but the ford had a faster engine (was looking at the st220 diesel). I've recently, also tried a Saab aero 9-3 estate thinking I'd like one of them. One of my friend has one and really don't seem to get on with it. Supposed to be good cars, it's nippy and fairly useful size wise (though not as big as the e61 and ford mondeo).

Other petrol to consider would be mazda 6. They make some cracking cars. I'm not sure what the bigger mazdas are like build quality etc but the mx5s are great. I kept looking at volvos too.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Here we go again gives advise doesn't listen has loads of trouble then asks for advise. 

Good luck


----------



## newshy.jn (Aug 9, 2015)

Suburu forester


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Steve8182 said:


> Here we go again gives advise doesn't listen has loads of trouble then asks for advise.
> 
> Good luck


Not sure who this is aimed at as I can't see where you've offered advice before ti me ?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

renton said:


> Not sure who this is aimed at as I can't see where you've offered advice before ti me ?


I was merely speaking aloud, we've all read the threads


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> Why don't you get the dpf removed and egr blanked?
> 
> Surly that's a lot less hassle than selling and buying another car??


I would like to do the same but dpf filter removal is illegal unless you anyone who is willing to do it and Also does mots!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Bmw 330i or 325i?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Out of those ... 330i. Both are silky smooth but after driving a turbo diesel your going to find them slow.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Mondeo may be staying now and the purchase of a small nippy car may be on the cards!!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> Ok, given your concerns & with that tiny journey every day *you want as small an engine as possible which will get up to temp quicker than a large capacity engine.*
> 
> Focus 1.0T Ecoboost estate comes to mind?:driver:


I'm not so sure! Engines warm up due to burning fuel (and maybe a couple % due to friction). A 1.0 ecoboost doesn't burn much fuel! Surface area v physical volume would favour a large displacement, larger engine as well due to lower heat loss.

OP - we've decided you need a is a Naturally Aspirated 8.4l Dodge Viper....its the only sensible choice!


It will get warmed up every day unlike smaller engines.
Very low miles during the week - fuel costs negigable.
Gives you the 'nippy' car you need for the weekends.
It's not a turbo car doing 2 mile journeys



footfistart said:


> I would like to do the same but dpf filter removal is illegal unless you anyone who is willing to do it and Also does mots!


But, is it actually illegal? What law? What would you fail the MOT on, the test does not measure particles!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Because it's now classed as a converter anything missing is deemed illegal. I know that because my mate had is bmw fail due to not having the dpf there. So he's bought a used one and taken the filter out and its now passed. Not many people do it now removal wise because its illegal.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

footfistart said:


> Because it's now classed as a converter anything missing is deemed illegal. I know that because my mate had is bmw fail due to not having the dpf there. So he's bought a used one and taken the filter out and its now passed. Not many people do it now removal wise because its illegal.


You are right, visual inspection for DPF presence has been done since Feb 2014.....not that i was doubting you....just asking the question 

Of course if you removed one, knocked all the innards out and reinstalled it along with a remap no one would ever know.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

footfistart said:


> Because it's now classed as a converter anything missing is deemed illegal. I know that because my mate had is bmw fail due to not having the dpf there. So he's bought a used one and taken the filter out and its now passed. Not many people do it now removal wise because its illegal.


It has always been illegal, like, say test pipes on the road. Also, probably removes more harmful **** than catalytic converters.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

With regards dpfs.
Drive the car properly and you'll have no problems.
My last two cars have had them, and I've had zero issues.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

PugIain said:


> With regards dpfs.
> Drive the car properly and you'll have no problems.
> My last two cars have had them, and I've had zero issues.


Exactly..... Mine regents every 400-500 miles but the car gets a good thrashing once a tank also. Again I don't get any problems either.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

PugIain said:


> With regards dpfs.
> Drive the car properly and you'll have no problems.
> My last two cars have had them, and I've had zero issues.


Therein lies the problem. My wife needs to use it Monday to Friday to get to work and back due to time constraints. It's doing a 3 mile round trip and not even getting warm hence why I can envisage dpf issues in the not to distant future.

Also where I live its impossible to keep the revs above 2k on the car for the time it needs to carry out a full regeneration. I've already had a couple of failed regens as it is.


----------

